# At what age will my female Lamancha reach physical maturity?



## theoneandonlykimball (Dec 27, 2013)

We just recently bought a 9 month old Lamancha doe, and she is only 23 inches tall. We've read that they should be at least 28 inches tall. Our question is, what age will she be full grown? Will she grow much more, or is she going to be a tiny goat? We don't care if she is tiny, as she was going to be butchered, so we have her as a companion (& our pet) for our wether, and not for breeding. Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She still has plenty if growing time  most goats stop growing around two/three  and some mature slower then others  I have one who is smaller.. But she comes from slow growing lines  it will just take time to see how she matures


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Goats hit spurts like kids do! She has a long time until she reached full maturity  3-4 years is about when they get there  the growing will vary you never know how big they will get  I have a French alpine who i bought as a yearling and she hit a spurt last summer and she is gigantic and three years old


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

When I went to the linear appraisal seminar the appraiser said give all dairy goats 4 years to reach full maturity.


----------

